# Lillian Bridge



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

Does anyone fish around the Lillian bridge? Is it any good?


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

I haven't fished it but have seen some monster trout come from underneath it. There's supposed to be an airplane sunk just north of the bridge, dunno how true that is but have heard it a bunch of times. Good luck.


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

There used to be quite a few flounder caught around there too,i have not fished it in years myself.Which side you thinking about fishing from?


----------

